# Can anyone ID these jeans? - Lauren Conrad



## foxynats (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi guys,

Can anyone ID these jeans for me please. I lovveeeee them but can't seem to find them anywhere.

http://www.jessicastyle.com/js/album...1592&full=true

Thanks, Nat xxx


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 2, 2008)

These look similar. You'd just have to roll them up like that.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Sep 3, 2008)

i agree with above, they are just dark skinny jeans rolled.


----------



## Pnk85 (Sep 4, 2008)

They are 7 for all mankind

Lauren Conrad - TrueJeans

I love this website!!!!


----------



## foxynats (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks guys 
_Simply Elegant_ - what brand of jeans have you posted there?
xxx


----------

